# Need to find a knurled tapped thumbwheel to make anti-rack device for vise?



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

The Diefenbach benches came with a nifty thumbwheel on each vise that resided in a forstnered hole on the vise. You could then spin it tight against the bench to prevent racking. I can't find a big enough thumbwheel for this purpose. I'm thinking knurled thumbwheel 2" outer diameter and tapped for 1/4" or 5/8" all thread? I can't find a picture of the device on Google but I saw it in one of the workbench books. I currently use a shopmade one similar to the one Lee Valley sells. I'd like to have the anti-racking function integrated into my bench vises. Any ideas? My Google fu has failed me and local machinists won't touch the project. Thx!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Are you talking something like this? I may have a couple if you can use 'em
.
.


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

McMaster has a great selection of knobs, try their site here:
http://www.mcmaster.com/#machine-component-knobs/=zx9ksd

I have bought a few there already, and they were all great. I especially like the "Steel Four-Arm Knob" style and the "Comfort-Grip Polypropylene 4-Arm Knob".

Not sure if they have 2" ones though, that seems quite large for a 1/4"-20 knob.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Essentra Components has a selection as well.
http://us.essentracomponents.com/shop/en-US/essentracomponentsus/knobs--handles---grips-78589--1/hand-wheels---knobs-78590--1


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

It would be something like this but bigger.

A threaded rod is attached to the vise on one end and the rod passes through a hole the bench as you open or close the vise. When you have a board in the other end of the vise, To prevent racking you spin the thumb wheel on the rod on the other side of the vise until it contacts the bench. The thumb wheel prevents the side without the board from racking. Am I making any sense? Oh wait, I do have a picture! This is the diefenbach anti-racking device:


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Here it is.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Get a piece of 1/4" aluminium, cut into a circle, drill and tap. You can go as fancy or as simple as you want.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Geez…. I was so proud to have found the picture and was about to post it but ElChe beat me to the punch. Well done!

I agree with Brad, you should be able to make one of these yourself. Post a picture when you are done.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Wouldn't the guide rods of a quality vice alone prevent this? Mine are 1.5" diameter and about 12" apart and I've never had this problem.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

My vise racks despite being fairlynrobust. Hmm. I'm wondering if I could cut aluminum or steel flat stock with a bimetal holesaw on my drill press then tap the disc? Then how to do the knurling. I'm gonna give it a try m


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

After you cut the aluminum round and tapped the hole in it you could ask a local turner if they would knurl it with a knurling texturing tool.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

The threads in 1/4" aluminum might not be very robust. You could use a good diameter all thread rod and a steel nut. The nut could be epoxied to anything for the wheel. The nut would be taking the force from the vise, not the disc.

How is the rod attached to the front jaw of the vise? Can it be easily removed? If not it would limit the use of that end of the jaws.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> The threads in 1/4" aluminum might not be very robust.


I don't believe that would be much of a problem… there wont be a lot of force on them as it's just there to keep the free side of the vice from being pushed back. As for the knurl, the ones pictured are not knurled… the score marks on the outer edge could easily be made using a metal file, dremel tool with a cut off wheel, hack saw, etc…

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## oltexasboy1 (Sep 25, 2013)

You can find a local machine shop that uses round bar stock and have them cut a piece the size and thickness you need and thread it yourself.


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

"The Bay" often has what you thought you could not find anywhere else…

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Metals-Alloys-/29402/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=aluminum+disc

Buying a disc of the right size and drilling and tapping it, is what I would do. Unless you want perfection, you could also knurl the edges yourself with a file and a bit of geometry…


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Check Kiefers projects,I believe he made one for his Bench, think it was of the quick release type. Might have go take another look at it?
Found this link 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/98847


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

If not aluminum, you could do it in any hardwood. It would be easy to cut a 2" round circle with a hole saw, then drill a hole just big enough to hold a 1/4 - 20 nut. Use a dab of epoxy to hold the nut in the disc and treat the edges od the wood as you like.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Or something like this, but in a round disc 
.
.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ Nice job, balancing that piece on a football while taking the picture!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> ^ Nice job, balancing that piece on a football while taking the picture!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Haha. I actually found that pic while doing a Google search for "nut glued to center of wood disc"


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> If not aluminum, you could do it in any hardwood. It would be easy to cut a 2" round circle with a hole saw, then drill a hole just big enough to hold a 1/4 - 20 nut. Use a dab of epoxy to hold the nut in the disc and treat the edges od the wood as you like.
> 
> - JoeinGa


Great minds think alike? LOL I got to thinking about that myself, I needed a new insert for my shaper and after having no luck finding a metal shop to fab one at an affordable price I just turned one out of Maple on the lathe! Works great.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Bought some aluminum and brass 1/4" flat stock. And a 2" bimetal holesaw. And a 1/4"-20 tap plug. And the appropriate drill bit for the pilot hole. Plan to use drill press at lowest setting to get the disc cut. I'm going to file in the grooves. For the hole in the bench where the rod goes through I will use a 3/8" auger. already have the forstner bit for the recessed hole in the vise as well as the threaded insert that will hold the 1/4" threaded for onto the vise. If it works I will post some pics as a project. If it doesn't work then I will set my toes on fire. 

P.S. I am hoping to use the brass because tapping aluminum sucks. But aluminum is my backup plan.


----------

